
The Diary of Samuel Pepys - jimsojim
http://www.pepysdiary.com/
======
a3n
I have tried to keep a diary, or journal, in the past. Because, well, "you
should." The average day would be "nothing to say." So I quit multiple times,
and now I've quit starting.

But I wonder, if I have nothing to say, does that say something about my life?
If the unexamined life is not worth living, is the unexaminable life even less
so?

